# check point charger help



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

looking for some good starting settings for the new checkpoint 1030 charge for chargeing the new 4200s and up.

thanks


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> looking for some good starting settings for the new checkpoint 1030 charge for chargeing the new 4200s and up.
> 
> thanks


Read the directions and charge em like you stole em!


----------



## zune1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeff i set the temp at 132 , top off at 300 mah , .04 for cutoff , 2 minute delay


----------



## BudD (Mar 4, 2005)

charge @ 8-10 amps 2 mv cut off, dead short your 4200's if you run stock or equivalent 
not too sure about the 4600's yet


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't rely on the temp sensor. I have mine set at 118F and the cells will get up to about 128F. Charge no higher than 6 amps for IB or EP 4200's or 4600. I use the 5mv per cell (.02 for 4 cell and .03 for 6 cell). I dead short after equalizing my IB4200's. The mismatched cells have gotten closer and the pack runs better.


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

No higher than 6 amps i would personaly charge them at 4 amps.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i set mine to 3mv~5mv per cell with a 6 amp charge on IB42's. 

on my CE Turbo 30 I do 5mv per cell... but on the ICE/Checkpoint, for some reason I go with 3mv per cell. 

Been doing good for me....


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I was charging my new EP 4200's at 7 amps last time out with .02 drop back on my T-35 GFX. No probs. :woohoo:

What's the reason some posts here say no more than 6 amps ??


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

The higher the charge rate the shorter the life of the cells. That's all.


----------



## Doctor Debit (Oct 8, 2007)

*Charging with TC-1030*

I have found the temp sensor to be useless on stick packs and only a little useful on side by side packs. It's only going to give you the temp at one point. I use a pyrometer and watch each cell. Temp sensor hardly ever gives the same as what I am reading with pyrometer. 

Temp is only going to be an issue if you are charging or discharging at a pretty high rate. There is a huge variety of opinions, so I try to go with a battery manufacturer that has good tech support and stick with them. Most will tell you to charge at 6 amps and discharge at 30. They pretty consistently tell you not to charge at more than 1 to 1.5 X the capacity of your pack. i.e. charge a 4200 pack at 4.2 to 6.3 A. Recommended cutoff is usually .5, but go higher if you suspect you are false peaking. The TC 1030's top-off feature is awesome for minimizing the chance that you will false peak and go racing with a puny pack.

The TC 1030 is one of the few chargers that will discharge at 30 A. Personally, I think your practices relating to discharging have a bigger impact on battery life than charging. I am relatively inexperienced, but try to learn stuff by looking at a lot of sources. Most of the more experienced guys who race where I do discharge their packs down to .9v/cell after every run with a Novak Smart Tray or something similar.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Doctor Debit, I would wonder how you are not blowing up or overheating your packs with a .5 cutoff. I assume you are talking 5 millivolts per cell (.005volts). I use .005 X 4cells=.02 volts cutoff for 4 cell pack and .03 for 6 cell pack. My packs are peaking with a temp of about 125 at 6 amps.


----------



## Doctor Debit (Oct 8, 2007)

I meant 5 mv/cell. My mistake.


----------



## DR DAVE (Jul 14, 2007)

i cant keep mine from false peaking its driving me nutz anyon else expierence this? im on a 10 min lock out?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

If when watching the graph it is going up then it is charger fault. If the graph is indeed gong down then it is doing what it's supposed to do and can blame the battery.


----------

